# DNS Failover and Geo-targeting on Luna Node (looking for beta testers!)



## perennate (Oct 27, 2015)

After much (several months) delay, we've finally launched a beta version of our upgraded DNS platform on Luna Node. The new platform is running on a modified geodns system and supports several features:


*Automatic failover*: the DNS platform is integrated with our uptime monitoring system. On the monitoring system, you can configure a check (e.g., ping an IP address, or perform a POST request and verify the response status code). Then, you can optionally associate a monitoring check with each DNS record so that the record is disabled when the check is offline! This can be used both for round-robin DNS and for primary-backup failover.
*Load balancing*: you can set a weight on each DNS record. If the weight is not zero, then the DNS server will return two records to each DNS query, and records will be selected from the configured records with probability proportional to their weights.
*Geo-targeting*: you can specify either a latitude/longitude or a region/country/continent. Client location is determined from IP address. For latitude/longitude, the record closest to the client will be returned. For region/country/continent, we check if there's any record matching client's region, and if so, return that; if not, then we check country, and then continent, and if there's still no match, then we return records marked as global.
For active Luna Node customers (i.e., customers spending at least $3.00 on other services in a given calendar month), the first one million queries per calendar month are free. Additional queries are $0.10 per 250K queries. The query count resets at the start of each calendar month.

_(Regardless of whether or not customer is active, DNS usage is not restricted to Luna Node services; you can use it for your website that's on another platform. For customers who did not reach the $3 threshold, no queries are free, so it is just $0.10 per 250K queries.)_

The upgraded DNS platform is still in beta, and we are looking for people to test it! If you already have an active account with us, then you can access it from the DNS (BETA) sidebar tab. Otherwise, sign up an account and then PM me with your e-mail address; if I approve, I'll add $3.00 credit to your account so you can access the DNS configuration (you can use the credit for anything).


----------



## MannDude (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice 

I haven't really gotten the time but I've been meaning to check out LunaNode and will give this a shot perhaps this weekend.


----------

